# AntennaTV



## LMckin

This Winter October/November Antenna TV Network will be add some of the Former Retro Television network shows from NBC Universal of Adam-12 Dragnet Leave it to Beaver Mchale Navy.

Antennatv network is a Network simmer to Retro Television,MeTv Network. witch is available from your local tv station.http://www.antennatv.tv/

for a unofficial Schedule with new shows from NBC Universal

http://media.trb.com/media/acrobat/2011-08/275546060-23084846.pdf

Times on that schedule page is Central time.

from Antenna TV website FAQ
Let your local television station know you want to see free, classic over-the-air television available from Antenna TV. Let your cable provider know as well.


----------



## Glen_D

LMckin said:


> Antennatv network is a Network simmer to Retro Television,MeTv Network. witch is available from your local tv station.http://www.antennatv.tv/


Just to be clear, services like AntennaTV, MeTV, & Retro TV aren't offered in all local markets, including some larger ones. Some local markets don't have _any_ of them.


----------



## fluffybear

Glen_D said:


> Just to be clear, services like AntennaTV, MeTV, & Retro TV aren't offered in all local markets, including some larger ones. Some local markets don't have _any_ of them.


Atlanta being one of those markets where Antenna TV is not currently offered


----------



## AntAltMike

Look for stations to drop RTV as soon as it is contractually feasible for them to do so. There is no way the crappy programming RTV has left can generate enough advertising revenue to justify its continuation.


----------



## fluffybear

AntAltMike said:


> Look for stations to drop RTV as soon as it is contractually feasible for them to do so. There is no way the crappy programming RTV has left can generate enough advertising revenue to justify its continuation.


Totally agree with you. Here in Atlanta, RTV was dropped by WSB in favor of ME-TV and is now affiliated with a lower power station whose I'll swear is limited to a 5 mile broadcast range.


----------



## HoTat2

Hey, here's an irony;

That popular comical parody of the senior citizen and the DTV transition

http://www.myspace.com/video/vid/46748271

where she says at one point "Will all of this make Jack Benny come back?" is strangely true now, for AntennaTV viewers anyway, since they are now running the old Jack Benny show between midnight and 1:00 AM local time. :lol:


----------



## fluffybear

Indications are that Antenna TV will finally be coming to Atlanta early next year. According to sources, Antenna TV is scheduled to replace Universal Sports on WATL 36.3.

Update: WATL 36.3 is scheduled to flip the switch for Antenna TV this coming Saturday (12/24/2011) at 5:00am.


----------



## PrinceLH

I guess that I'll be picking it up long range, when their is some troposheric ducting happening. Nothing close, here in upper New York State.


----------



## Yes616

I have been enjoying Antenna TV since it's inception on Jan 1, 2011 when WNEP-2 from Scranton, PA switched from RTV to it. In the beginning I missed several of the shows l liked on RTV but a number of them have since migrated to Antenna TV.
I am a DTV subscriber with AM21's attached to my tuners and a directional roof antenna with pre-amp aimed at Scranton to get this. Also since I have DirecTV in the NYC DMA, Liberty, NY, I get RTV from noon till midnight on WSAH. The rest of the time this channel does nothing other than infomercials.
The only other thing I wish I could get is Me-TV. I sometimes do get it when the tropo gods permit it from WFMZ-3 in Allentown, PA. This only works sometimes in the summer months and only mornings.
ThisTV would also be nice but I don't want to sound like I am asking for too much. Not until I have Me-TV anyways.


----------



## Paul Secic

AntAltMike said:


> Look for stations to drop RTV as soon as it is contractually feasible for them to do so. There is no way the crappy programming RTV has left can generate enough advertising revenue to justify its continuation.


RTV is off the air in the SF Bay Area.


----------



## SayWhat?

Hmmm, looks like we recently got it.

Never saw any announcement, but the dedicated weather sub-channel is gone and replaced with this. Velly Intellestink!


----------



## fluffybear

SayWhat? said:


> Hmmm, looks like we recently got it.
> 
> Never saw any announcement, but the dedicated weather sub-channel is gone and replaced with this. Velly Intellestink!


We have had it here for a couple of months now and I would probably watch it if the DirecTV guide said something other than "regular programming" that ran for several hours (6 or 8 hours) at a time.

FYI, Tribune Media has confirmed that they are getting the guide data from WATL for both 36-2 (Bounce) and 36-3 (AntennaTV) and are supplying it to DirecTV. It is DirecTV who refuses to update their database..


----------



## SayWhat?

I watch it OTA. Windows Media Center has the guide info.


----------



## Paul Secic

We don't RTV and METV anymore in the SF Bay area anymore..


----------



## fluffybear

Paul Secic said:


> We don't RTV and METV anymore in the SF Bay area anymore..


According to ME-TV, you can find their programming on KOFY 20.2 (confirmed with KOFY's site & Zap2it) while RTV is KCNS 38.1 (confirmed with Zap2it)


----------



## twiseguy

Antenna TV has been on WJW 8.2 in Cleveland since 1-1-2011 inception also, but hasn`t been added to AM21 database.

DTV claims they have no space available in AM21 database for Antenna TV or THIS TV on WBNX 55.3, but they sure found space for WEWS 5.2 Live Well last Nov.


----------



## Yes616

twiseguy said:


> Antenna TV has been on WJW 8.2 in Cleveland since 1-1-2011 inception also, but hasn`t been added to AM21 database.
> 
> DTV claims they have no space available in AM21 database for Antenna TV or THIS TV on WBNX 55.3, but they sure found space for WEWS 5.2 Live Well last Nov.


Is this for real? I was in contact with Tribune (who supplies the program info to Dish & DirecTV) but I have not heard back from them. Missing for me are WPIX 11.4 (Antenna TV) and WSWB 38.2 (MeTV).

Are there any Dish Net OTA people getting these channels?


----------



## fluffybear

Yes616 said:


> Is this for real? I was in contact with Tribune (who supplies the program info to Dish & DirecTV) but I have not heard back from them. Missing for me are WPIX 11.4 (Antenna TV) and WSWB 38.2 (MeTV).
> 
> Are there any Dish Net OTA people getting these channels?


Here is the reply I received from Tribune when I asked them about missing listing for Antenna TV and RTV in the Atlanta area:


> Hi,
> 
> Our lineup team looked into this and found that these channels are listed correctly on the over the air lineup. You may want to contact Directv in order to have these channels added to the lineup.
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience


----------



## PrinceLH

THIS TV, RTV and MeTV are on C Band or Ku Band, in the clear. Still looking for AntennaTV.


----------

